# Ideas for a Yankee Swap Limit $5.00



## pcgirl54 (Dec 17, 2008)

We are going to be a group of 11 relatives ages 90-24. Trying a Yankee swap for the first time.

Ideas please. I know others spend $10-$20 but we have all bought gifts already. Kinds of fun to see how creative we can be with $5.oo limit. Next year we can plan ahead and eliminate gifts and raise the amount.

Thanks!!!


----------



## pjrose (Dec 17, 2008)

A tree ornament?  A tin of butter cookies or popcorn?  A $25 Restaurant.com gift certificate that will cost you only $2 with code SANTA through the 22nd?


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 17, 2008)

The restaurant.com certificate is a great idea.

Often at this time of year the Hershey's box of gold candy is Buy one, get one free.  That brings one box to less than $5.  And I haven't seen them in recent years, but Planters used to have gift packs with 3 cans of different kinds of peanuts.  They also used to be on sale for great prices.

Sue


----------



## swift (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you have a Dollar Store near you. If you do you can put together a bag of bath items, lotions and such for $5.00. A car bag with a new key chain, a deodorizer, and ice scraper. A coffee mug stuffed with Snowman Poop, DVD's, a lot of printer programs like Print Master have gifts you can make with your printer like pictures to print out and put on a tee shirts.

Just some ideas.


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 17, 2008)

My favorite things under $5:

Used cd's from the local music shop.

Burger King Coupon Book (McDonalds too) they give me an excuse to go enjoy myself when I know I shouldn't.

$5 lottery scratch off ticket (this can be worth SO much more in some cases!)

A pack of cigarettes from North Carolina.  (yes, I should have quit long ago)

Chocolate.... any kind, any time, anywhere!

A good pen or mechanical pencil.

A book of forever stamps.

a nice scented candle on clearance from Yankee Candle (appropriate)

An unusual cheese? (paired with crackers from the dollar store?)

3.25 gallons of Gasoline? (in Massachusetts)

I'll have to keep thinking on this.... $5.00 is tough these days!


----------



## ricoba (Dec 17, 2008)

What's a Yankee Swap?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Here is an explanation*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_elephant_gift_exchange


----------



## wackymother (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm going to be playing Yankee Swap for the first time today! 

It's an $8-$12 limit, so I packed up a funny-cool T-shirt (I got it for one of my DDs, but the heck with that, I want to have the best gift) and a bag of gummi bears.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought it had to do with the NY Yankees until I realized the OP was from Mass.  Had it been about the NY team, I was going to suggest a clipped out photo of A-rod's $5.00 ho.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yvonne
Depending how one looks at it that may be a good idea. After all the Yankees our are beloved rivals. They are as devoted as RedSox fans and my son lives in NYC.

Someone also suggested a framed Obama picture. In our extended family there are mostly independents.  DH is a staunch republican and our sons always tease their Dad so that is a good idea.

Thanks for the tips keep them coming!


----------



## jlr10 (Dec 18, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> Yvonne
> Someone also suggested a framed Obama picture.



I worked in an office who did this type of gift exchange.  The  new president of the agency framed his own picture and put it into the swap.  No one was quite sure how to react, but it became the gift to steal, as no one wanted it to be considered a 'bad' gift.  He was trying to let his new employees know he had a sense of humor.  Inside the frame, behnd the picture, was a $20 bill.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 18, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_elephant_gift_exchange



Thanks for the link.  

I have heard of a White Elephant, but I have never heard the term Yankee Swap.  It's interesting all the regional terms for such things.


----------



## KarenLK (Dec 18, 2008)

I did not read the definition, but my idea of a Yankee swap is when everyone gets a number and everyone past #1 can either pick a new gift or steal an already opened gift. 
A recent group had a swap and there were at least 3 or 4 jump drives as gifts...so that is another idea cor people who use computers.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 18, 2008)

*The Official Rules (One Version Anyway).*

Click here. 

Have fun. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 18, 2008)

Alan, I'm surprised.  No Yankee Swap suggestion from you of a Chia Pet?!


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 18, 2008)

Over the years we've swapped decks of cards and poker chips, Dunkin' Donuts gift cards, lottery tickets, mugs with tea or coffee, mittens, heavy socks, candy, cookbooks, candles, picture frames, babysitting IOU's, paperback books, bookmarks, calendars, those little shopping list paper blocks, and more stupid just-for-a-laugh things that I can remember!  The tuxedo'ed toilet paper holder still sits in my mother-in-law's bathroom.  

Yvonne, you're making me :hysterical:  "A-rod's $5.00 ho"  HAHAHAHAHA!!!

I'm wondering, though, if there's a place where you can get custom dartboards.  Now _there's_ a use for A-Rod's pic.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 18, 2008)

*Gems From Santa's Workshop.*




SueDonJ said:


> Alan, I'm surprised.  No Yankee Swap suggestion from you of a Chia Pet?!


For that, I was thinking of something more along the lines of The Clapper. 

Either that or Instant Fisherman.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 18, 2008)

At our school we do this with a $15 amount and the most beloved gifts are usually booze. This year was a Bailey's special. (I think the local store had specials.). At our church we have a suggested $5 amount, but it seems most people go over and of course, no booze.
Liz


----------



## wackymother (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay, now I've been to one. Totally fun! My t-shirt was a bomb (in the bad way), but a friend of mine got a fantastic red stapler, and when I admired it, she gave it to me! (She wanted a calculator, so I got a nice one for her.) 

The biggest hits of our swap (and remember this is an $8-$12 limit):

A nightlight in the shape of the leg lamp from A Christmas Story.
A Nerf gun that shoots small Nerf-foam darts.
This book:
http://www.amazon.com/Grandmas-Dead...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1229722749&sr=8-1
An envelope with scratch-off lottery tickets.
An unusual mug, looked like a snail? cat? I never got near it. 
A nice kitchen timer. (?????)
A pen that somehow lets you play the game Operation as you write.
A bottle of champagne.

The biggest bombs, other than my T-shirt:

A manicure set. 
An obviously regifted candle holder from Crate & Barrel.
Another candle and candle holder set.
Other mugs.
Gift cards for Starbucks, Dunkin Donuts, and a pastry shop near the office.

There was lots more, but it's all kind of misty now. There were more than 50 people!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 19, 2008)

I bought so far a Christmas Redneck CD and a sampler pack of D & D and a silly Santa hat that looks like a jester hat. Sorry D & D is Dunkin Donuts(new England slang!)

I have thought about lottery tickets that are always a big hit. 

Where would one get the Christmas Story nightlight? Found it and it's out of stock.  I will find it somewhere and put it away for the next one. http://www.wickedcoolstuff.com/chstleglanil.html

I also like the Red Stapler,Nerf gun and the Clapper.

Now there are 13-15 people coming. If this is a hit we can eliminate cousin and aunt gifts and raise the limit to $15.00 for an annual Yankee swap.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 19, 2008)

wackymother said:


> The biggest bombs, other than my T-shirt:
> 
> 
> Gift cards for Starbucks, Dunkin Donuts



I wouldn't consider the Starbucks gift card a 'success'---it would indeed be a 'bomb' as you call it.

But, a Dunkin Donuts card----regift them all to me---I can provide my address!!!

Pat


----------



## vkrn (Dec 19, 2008)

ricoba said:


> What's a Yankee Swap?



We call it Dirty Santa. It's a fun time.


----------



## susieq (Dec 19, 2008)

SueDonJ said:


> Yvonne, you're making me :hysterical:  "A-rod's $5.00 ho"  HAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I'm wondering, though, if there's a place where you can get custom dartboards.  Now _there's_ a use for A-Rod's pic.





Was going to say a Dunkies Card...............But I like these better!!

You're both making me laugh!! :rofl: 

Another suggestion ............. a gas card.


----------



## wackymother (Dec 19, 2008)

My office is in NYC, so a gas card wouldn't have been all that hot an item--most of the people there don't own cars! 

I remembered another item that was a big hit--it was some sort of electronic piggy bank, in the shape of a big cartoon mouse, that "eats" the money? It must have been a 20-something thing because only the younger people were hot for it; they all seemed to know what it was.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 19, 2008)

jlr10 said:


> I worked in an office who did this type of gift exchange.  The  new president of the agency framed his own picture and put it into the swap.  No one was quite sure how to react, but it became the gift to steal, as no one wanted it to be considered a 'bad' gift.  He was trying to let his new employees know he had a sense of humor.  Inside the frame, behnd the picture, was a $20 bill.



Cool, but how was the $20 found?  Did he eventually at the end let the "winner" know to open the frame?


----------



## pjrose (Dec 19, 2008)

I wish all of us on this thread could get together and do our own Yankee Swap!


----------



## wackymother (Dec 19, 2008)

I do too! We're having a party soon, I was thinking of asking guests to do one....but it really works better in an office or with a family, I guess?


----------



## swift (Dec 19, 2008)

pjrose said:


> I wish all of us on this thread could get together and do our own Yankee Swap!




I'll try to remember and maybe organize a Secret Santa next year.


----------



## Dori (Dec 19, 2008)

We have been doing this for the last few years, as our family is quite large.  The limit is $5, and each person brings some type of Christmas ornament as a gift..  Each year our family has a theme.  Last year it was a Grinch theme, and this year was a Nightmare before Christmas theme.  We all try to dress accordingly.  We do potluck.  It's lots of fun!

Dori


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 19, 2008)

Dori

I like your ideas on the theme. Do they bring an ornament and a gift? Potluck and the swap. I think we are starting some new holiday traditions next year!

What good ideas I am so glad I started this thread.


----------



## jlr10 (Dec 19, 2008)

pjrose said:


> Cool, but how was the $20 found?  Did he eventually at the end let the "winner" know to open the frame?



When the game was over he took the  picture out of the frame and gave it to his girlfriend.  He returned the frame and the $20 to the winner and to the laughter of everyone.


----------



## Dori (Dec 20, 2008)

We just bring a wrapped ornament for the swap, no other gifts.  Because I like to bake, I always bring a dessert, usually a cake decorated with something appropriate to the theme.  My neice set the table for Nightmare before Christmas with black tablecloth, black candleabras, and red plates.  Table decorations were a mixture of Halloween and Christmas.  It was great!

Dori


----------

